# Nissan GT-R Sets Another Nürburgring Personal Best of 7:26.70



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

The Nissan GT-R has once again bested it's own lap time at the famed Nürburgring Nordschleife, posting a new personal best of 7:26.70.

Unfortunately for Nissan, the new time doesn't move them up any in the fastest lap rankings, as the Corvette ZR1 still holds a lap time that is three tenth's of a second faster.

Both the 7:26.7 of the GT-R and 7:26.4 of the ZR1 are distant finishes compared too the Dodge Viper ACR record holder with a 7:22.1.

The 2010 GT-R boasts 5 more horsepower than the previous model, as well as a revised transmission, new tires and a retuned suspension. Apparently those small modifications made a difference. The GT-R first recorded a 7:38 run back in September of 2007, and then shaved nine seconds off that run with a 7:29 in April of '08. In April of this year Nissan posted a time of 7:27.56, and declared they were looking for an even better time. Now they have it.

Nissan has yet to post any official numbers for the GT-R SpecV, but with the new GT-R's lap time it is most likely the even more hard-core version of the GT-R can best the Corvette.

The ACR, however, continues to be unchallenged, due not so much for its incredible 600hp and 560 ft-lbs of torque, but because of its race car-like aerodynamics.

More: *Nissan GT-R Sets Another Nürburgring Personal Best of 7:26.70* on AutoGuide.com


----------

